# meta



## Tob (9. Juli 2001)

Hi ihr Html gurus weiß einer von euch wiso bei:

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5; URL=http:irgenwo.htm/">

Die Anführungszeichen so seltsam gesetzt werden müssen ???
nur so aus interesse, da muss es doch nen Grund geben,oder haben einfach nur gepennt??

Tob


----------



## Quentin (9. Juli 2001)

die zahl in sekunden, nachdem die seite irgendwo.htm aufgerufen wird...

steht übrigens auch in selfhtml: http://selfhtml.tutorials.de 

gruß


----------



## Tomasz (10. Juli 2001)

ja wollte ich auch schon sagen. aber gucke immer in selfhtml da steht alles drin was du wissen willst


----------

